# FREE AIRTEL Live gprs hack



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2009)

As am a long time user of airtel live gprs hack...wanted to share how u can also use ...i wanted to confirm whether this works hence after researches found this procedure useful n working with many ppl

iam not the finder of this hack....credit to forums i searched with google n the members there

The Hack:
-----------

 Things needed :
 (1)JAVA compatible mobile phone
 (2)Airtel live settings
 (3)UCWEB browser

----

(1)I tested this on my K810I.........check whther ur phone supports java apps

(2)U need to activate airtel live to get this work for u
Not activated?
Send "MASALA ACTIVE" to 52121 (no qoutes for the sms message)
Or call customer care(121) n tell him u need airtel live activated n send settings



(3)Download UCWEB from the given link


```
*www.getjar.com/products/14067/UCWEB6beta2EngTranslated
```
install it in ur phone.
it don't require any proxy.use it with ur default "AIRTEL LIVE" settings. 



*3)*but here comes the point...it requires change in UCWEB browser settings...!!
 press left shortcut key of ur mob for MENU

 Settings-->System Settings-->Network settings-->Now Choose "Direct Internet" instead of "Monternet"....and save the settings.
 
4)Try Browsing any site

5)Check ur Balance...if its not cut then the hack working for u

6)Note:Incase u cant browse
-->Check if ur mobile has gives UCWEB  Permission to access net
--->Try setting proxy servers to Airtel Live settings as
proxy:100.001.200.99
(or 10.89.15.15 whichever works)
port:8080
-->check whether the access point for the data account u use for airTEL is
airtelfun.com



----------
Using UCWEB6.3

1)Download


```
*forum.ucweb.com/viewthread.php?tid=666
```
2)Settings in UCWEB
Preference-->Basic Settings
In Network Setting
Select Don't Use in both User-Agent And Proxy srvr setting

3)now browsing shud be free
-----------


njoy

warning:dont send sms while browsing in ucweb...u get charged for browsing+sms.be careful


----------



## Rajanav (Apr 13, 2009)

its great....but do u have the same for Vodafone users..?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2009)

^^
Manual Reliance Smart GPRS Settings:

Settings for SMARTWAP:

* Account name : SMARTWAP
* Access point name: SMARTWAP
* Home page: *wap.rworld.co.in/gsm/index.wml
* Wapgateway proxy IP address: 97.253.29.199
* Port: 8080




Settings for SMATRNET:

* Account name: SMARTNET
* Access point name: SMARTNET
* Home page: *www.google.co.in
* Wapgateway proxy IP address: 97.253.29.199
* Port: 8080


Settings for MMS:

* Account name: RTLMMS
* Access point name:MMS
* Homepage: *10.114.0.5/mms/
* Wapgateway IP: 10.114.0.13
* Port: 9401



Manual Idea gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - idea_GPRS
   2. Username - leave Blank
   3. Password - leave Blank
   4. Homepage - *wap.ideafresh.com
   5. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   6. Proxy and Server adress - 010.004.042.045
   7. Databearer - GPRS / Packetdata
   8. Acces Point Name - imis
   9. Proxy - Enabled/yes
  10. Authentication Type - Normal




Manual Hutch or Vodafone Essar gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - Vodafone Live
   2. User Name - leave Blank
   3. Password - leave Blank
   4. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   5. Access Point Name - portalnmms
   6. Proxy - Enabled/yes.
   7. Proxy and Server address - 010.010.001.100
   8. Proxy and Server Port - 9401 or 8080
   9. Homepage - *live.vodafone.in
  10. Authentication Type - Normal




Manual Airtel gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - Airtel_gprs
   2. User Name - leave Blank
   3. Password - leave Blank
   4. Homepage - *live.airtelworld.com
   5. Proxy - Enabled/yes.
   6. Proxy and Server Adress - 100.1.200.99
   7. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   8. Data bearer - GPRS or Packet Data.
   9. Access Point Name - airtelgprs.com
  10. Authentication Type - Normal
  11. Use preferred access point - No



Manual Airtel live settings

   1. Account Name - Airtel_live
   2. Homepage - *live.airtelworld.com
   3. Username - leave Blank
   4. Password - leave Blank
   5. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   6. Proxy and Server Adress - 100.001.200.099
   7. Accespoint Name - airtelfun.com
   8. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   9. Data bearer - GPRS/ Packet Data
  10. Authentication Type - Normal



Manual BPL gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - BPL WAP
   2. Username - leave blank
   3. Password - leave blank
   4. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   5. Homepage - *wap.mizone.bplmobile.com
   6. Proxy and Server address - 10.0.0.10
   7. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   8. Acces Point Name - mizone
   9. Data bearer - GPRS/ Packetdata
  10. Authentication Type - Normal



Manual BSNL north gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - bsnlwap
   2. Username - leave blank
   3. Password - leave blank
   4. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   5. Homepage - *wap.cellone.in
   6. Proxy and Server address - 010.132.194.196
   7. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   8. Acces Point Name - wapnorth.cellone.in
   9. Data bearer - GPRS/ Packetdata
  10. Authentication Type - Normal


NOT SURE HOW MANY OF ABOVE WORKS...TRY GOOGLING...U WILL GET


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 13, 2009)

^^
Manual Reliance Smart GPRS Settings:

Settings for SMARTWAP:

* Account name : SMARTWAP
* Access point name: SMARTWAP
* Home page: *wap.rworld.co.in/gsm/index.wml
* Wapgateway proxy IP address: 97.253.29.199
* Port: 8080




Settings for SMATRNET:

* Account name: SMARTNET
* Access point name: SMARTNET
* Home page: *www.google.co.in
* Wapgateway proxy IP address: 97.253.29.199
* Port: 8080


Settings for MMS:

* Account name: RTLMMS
* Access point name:MMS
* Homepage: *10.114.0.5/mms/
* Wapgateway IP: 10.114.0.13
* Port: 9401



Manual Idea gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - idea_GPRS
   2. Username - leave Blank
   3. Password - leave Blank
   4. Homepage - *wap.ideafresh.com
   5. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   6. Proxy and Server adress - 010.004.042.045
   7. Databearer - GPRS / Packetdata
   8. Acces Point Name - imis
   9. Proxy - Enabled/yes
  10. Authentication Type - Normal




Manual Hutch or Vodafone Essar gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - Vodafone Live
   2. User Name - leave Blank
   3. Password - leave Blank
   4. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   5. Access Point Name - portalnmms
   6. Proxy - Enabled/yes.
   7. Proxy and Server address - 010.010.001.100
   8. Proxy and Server Port - 9401 or 8080
   9. Homepage - *live.vodafone.in
  10. Authentication Type - Normal




Manual Airtel gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - Airtel_gprs
   2. User Name - leave Blank
   3. Password - leave Blank
   4. Homepage - *live.airtelworld.com
   5. Proxy - Enabled/yes.
   6. Proxy and Server Adress - 100.1.200.99
   7. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   8. Data bearer - GPRS or Packet Data.
   9. Access Point Name - airtelgprs.com
  10. Authentication Type - Normal
  11. Use preferred access point - No



Manual Airtel live settings

   1. Account Name - Airtel_live
   2. Homepage - *live.airtelworld.com
   3. Username - leave Blank
   4. Password - leave Blank
   5. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   6. Proxy and Server Adress - 100.001.200.099
   7. Accespoint Name - airtelfun.com
   8. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   9. Data bearer - GPRS/ Packet Data
  10. Authentication Type - Normal



Manual BPL gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - BPL WAP
   2. Username - leave blank
   3. Password - leave blank
   4. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   5. Homepage - *wap.mizone.bplmobile.com
   6. Proxy and Server address - 10.0.0.10
   7. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   8. Acces Point Name - mizone
   9. Data bearer - GPRS/ Packetdata
  10. Authentication Type - Normal



Manual BSNL north gprs Settings:

   1. Account Name - bsnlwap
   2. Username - leave blank
   3. Password - leave blank
   4. Proxy - Enabled/yes
   5. Homepage - *wap.cellone.in
   6. Proxy and Server address - 010.132.194.196
   7. Proxy and Server Port - 8080
   8. Acces Point Name - wapnorth.cellone.in
   9. Data bearer - GPRS/ Packetdata
  10. Authentication Type - Normal


NOT SURE HOW MANY OF ABOVE WORKS...TRY GOOGLING...U WILL GET


----------



## chinnaa_r (May 21, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> As am a long time user of airtel live gprs hack...wanted to share how u can also use ...i wanted to confirm whether this works hence after researches found this procedure useful n working with many ppl
> 
> iam not the finder of this hack....credit to forums i searched with google n the members there
> 
> ...





hi,
I have Nokia 5130 XpressMusic and i use airtel network and ny region is tamilnadu.
this trick is possible for me...

and one more thing, i activated airtellive but the settings is shown in my packet data Mobile office, so when i use opera(itself the phone)evne airtellive charge me. But i use press"0" that browser not charging for airtellive

pls help me...


----------



## lolumad (May 21, 2009)

What is the difference between live and MO.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 21, 2009)

To put it simply . . Live is pay as you use . .  mobile office is daily or monthly paid service . . The tricks are meant for live only . . One more thing is that you can download limited in live and another service called nop . . And mobile office download is unlimited . . Mainly cos live is wap service and mobile office is gprs service . . Apart from it you wont be able to download using the trick . . There are some proxy sites which make it possible though . .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 21, 2009)

chinnaa_r said:


> hi,
> I have Nokia 5130 XpressMusic and i use airtel network and ny region is tamilnadu.
> this trick is possible for me...
> 
> ...



DUDE Use UCWEB6.0 with Direct Connect setting

or UCWEB6.3 with Shadow Connection setting unchecked in preferences of the UCWEB Browser


----------



## confused (May 25, 2009)

anyone tried it out?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 30, 2009)

Any trick for using it on pc?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 30, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> Any trick for using it on pc?



NOPE

its only browsing though ucweb through airtel proxy


if u really need good browsing...go for bsnl ul plans of gprs


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2009)

Any trick for Airtel Mobile Office?
They have heightened the security, feels tough to crack it


----------



## DαrєDєvił (May 31, 2009)

this trick doesnt work nymore...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 31, 2009)

I've Installed UCWEB 6.0 Beta 2 and using it since 5 months in Nokia 6120c . It Purely works. But the Full Version of UCWEB dosen't seem to work for me. 

So, be precise about the 'beta'. And i also want to tell you that the amount will be charged for downloads.

When you install and start the application it will ask for access point. Just select "Airtel Live" don't select MO else you will be charged. I think the trick is Airtel doesnot charge for browsing on "Airtel Live" Settings as they lock the poxy to only access their portal. But some how UCWEB will bypass the lock  and will be capable of browsing internet.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 31, 2009)

DαrєDєvił said:


> this trick doesnt work nymore...



 try changing ur proxy to 10.89.15.15 and port=8080

hope it helps


for me its working fine in mobile using ucweb6


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 31, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Any trick for Airtel Mobile Office?
> They have heightened the security, feels tough to crack it



ya m thinking of finding some hack using proxy not succeding still

but thers a trick using roaming thing...m not sure of...it something like if u activated a other state sim airtel MO ther only(other state)...n start using in ur own state...MO isn't charged...donno still it works or not.....but risky to try abt loosing money


----------



## chinnaa_r (Jun 1, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> DUDE Use UCWEB6.0 with Direct Connect setting
> 
> or UCWEB6.3 with Shadow Connection setting unchecked in preferences of the UCWEB Browser



Hi, Thanks for ur reply

I have installed UCWEB6.3 english version, but net was not connected. It shows error.
Also the same in Teashark browser,I think the airtel people's are hack the UCWEB browsing ways, pls give me a another solutions....

My region tamilnadu, i am a prepaid airtel user

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 2, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> Any trick for using it on pc?



1.Connect on pc via your mobile office connection.
2.Open this url:
*wap.google.com/gwt/n

Now surf from here, free.

Aur kuch???


----------



## hot zubs (Jun 2, 2009)

is it still working???
any one???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 2, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> 1.Connect on pc via your mobile office connection.
> 2.Open this url:
> *wap.google.com/gwt/n
> Now surf from here, free.
> Aur kuch???


Ya this k
U need opera9 with proxy set to 100.1.200.99:8080

Also in ur network connections me xp make the Airtel one as default
Browse through google mobiliser as given above


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Amir.php said:


> 1.Connect on pc via your mobile office connection.
> 2.Open this url:
> *wap.google.com/gwt/n
> 
> ...


 
How to make it work for Vodafone(Delhi)??


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey this works for IE7 too


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey this works for IE7 too

EDIT: No it doesn't


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

How exactly do i make it work??


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 2, 2009)

PLZZZZZZZZ HELP


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 2, 2009)

well i did not read the procedure above
I m a airtel prepaid user and GPRS works free on my phone 
No extra setting
I m not talking about airtel live 
I m talking about GPRS
I access orkut , yahoo messenger , google search and even thinkdigit from my phone and i dont get charged

This is happening since last 8 months

May this continue !!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2009)

techking_dinesh said:


> well i did not read the procedure above
> I m a airtel prepaid user and GPRS works free on my phone
> No extra setting
> I m not talking about airtel live
> ...



Nothing new. Many people enjoying Free Airtel Mobile Office.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 3, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Ya this k
> U need opera9 with proxy set to 100.1.200.99:8080
> 
> Also in ur network connections me xp make the Airtel one as default
> Browse through google mobiliser as given above


I am able to use it on firefox also, without any problem.
Now a new fully working and easy trick:
 This trick is needed symbian s60 any version.


> Needed: Opera browser(sis, sisx).
> 1.Install opera browser on your s60 mobile.
> 2. Open this url via  “*Airte Live APN*” setting:
> *www.unblockcity.com/index.php?q=aH...SMGNEb3ZMM2QzZHk1bmIyOW5iR1V1WTI5dCZobD0yY2M=
> ...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 3, 2009)

So do i need to connect my phone to my PC to access Internet ???????
I use Vodafone!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> How to make it work for Vodafone(Delhi)??




dude this is for only airtel n/w ...i don hav idea for vodafone


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2009)

*UCWEB EMULATOR*



Amir.php said:


> I am able to use it on firefox also, without any problem.
> Now a new fully working and easy trick:
> This trick is needed symbian s60 any version.



dude currently using UCWEB emulator for accessing net in PC for AIRTEL LIVE(wat currently being discussed)

jus working awsome for me...but cant access some ssl sites...speed is far better from mobile

1)
here a way to emulate UCWEB6

```
[URL]*forum.ucweb.com/viewthread.php?tid=356&extra=&page=1[/URL]
```

2)
dont forget that config.xml to be changed to add proxy setting as given in the above link thread

4)also u need to connect mobile to pc by USB or cable to get a ACTIVE lan CONNECTIONS IN xp.

5)Follow the instruction given ther,njoy free net in pc.


----------



## hot zubs (Jun 4, 2009)

thnx a lot lot for d tutorials gopi it really works...


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

But don't you have the Unlimited net??

What's the *point* of browsing net through your phone's slow connection when u have a unlimited MTNL  broadband?
Unless you are in Timbuktu and have no Internet Connection


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

But Internet Connection has even reached Timbuktu Now


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 5, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> But don't you have the Unlimited net??
> 
> What's the *point* of browsing net through your phone's slow connection when u have a unlimited MTNL  broadband?
> Unless you are in Timbuktu and have no Internet Connection




--

dude when my usage exeeds 1.5gb(i have limited b/w -bsnl h500)...due to exess playing of urt....i use this browsing to avoid boredom..though its bit slow but it works...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> --
> 
> dude when my usage exeeds 1.5gb(i have limited b/w -bsnl h500)...due to exess playing of urt....i use this browsing to avoid boredom..though its bit slow but it works...



Just get an unlimited connection?


----------



## sreeganesh (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks a lot all off u


----------



## sreeganesh (Jul 2, 2009)

as i m a beginner in these field would any one pls
suggest how 2 edit config 2
pls


----------



## RTH (Jul 12, 2009)

not working in KAR


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 17, 2009)

sry i heard its now charging even with ucweb...hope some new hack comes...i will telll...currenly i can browse at zero(low) balances without loss of money...i am not using airtel coz the idiots removed message offer...am on bsnl cellone prep

anyway i hav my cellone's portal ...which also has flaw for free browsing....


----------



## Coool (Jul 17, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> sry i heard its now charging even with ucweb...hope some new hack comes...i will telll...currenly i can browse at zero(low) balances without loss of money...i am not using airtel coz the idiots removed message offer...am on bsnl cellone prep
> 
> anyway i hav my cellone's portal ...which also has flaw for free browsing....



naku kuda 0 bal tho panichesthundi.....


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 17, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> sry i heard its now charging even with ucweb...hope some new hack comes...i will telll...currenly i can browse at zero(low) balances without loss of money...i am not using airtel coz the idiots removed message offer...am on bsnl cellone prep
> 
> anyway i hav my cellone's portal ...which also has flaw for free browsing....



Free browsing for Cell one??!
Please please please PM me how...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 19, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> Free browsing for Cell one??!
> Please please please PM me how...


its not convenient to use...u hav to refresh many times pages or click link to get browsing...jus use ur cellphone default browser woth cellone-portal as net profile


----------



## User Name (Jul 19, 2009)

This airtel hack trick now don't work, Becoz they r charging *EVEN IF U R BROWSING WITH UCWEB BROWSER.*


BTW : is there any hacking available for any other service provider which is perfectly working?


----------



## reddick (Jul 21, 2009)

Its really sad to know this 
Anyone know any other trick...


----------



## saikatrules (Jul 25, 2009)

its workingon my N70....but d lang s in chinese....plz tell me to get in in english..plz....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2009)

User Name said:


> BTW : is there any hacking available for any other service provider which is perfectly working?



Same query here too


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 25, 2009)

nope sry bro...will inform if any trick available...now am on tata docomo


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 25, 2009)

BTW, how's the reputation of docomo. Does it deserves any trail?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> BTW, how's the reputation of docomo. Does it deserves any trail?


jus try for time being...nice offer...jus 100 rs sim+51 talk time...very useful for students ...jus say info u need and cut..hehe


----------



## karan4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi guys
I also tried a lot to access free gprs through airtel and AT LAST only this trick worked :
1. Dial *567# from your mobile to activate ZERO RENTAL PLAN (30p/50kb)
2.Keep the balance of your phone neither more than 30 paise nor less than 0 (or minus).
3.Connect your phone to pc and use dial up connection by using *99# no.
4.Download a software name YOUR-FREEDOM from *www.your-freedom.de (from any net cafe)
5.In your-freedom 
a) Select the language as english
b)cancel the wizard which pops up
c)click on configure ------>>> (img y1)
d)click on wizard and then click on next
e)it will search for proxy servers......select any one of them and then click on save and exit
f)click on start connection
PROXY SETTINGS FOR BROWSERS
proxy- 127.0.0.1 port 8080

CHECK IT OUT IF IT WORKS FOR YOU


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2009)

Heard a news guys,
Has Airtel capped Mobile Office to only 20MB per day? 
Or is it still the same old unlimited for Rs.25?


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 25, 2010)

crap !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhilashr (Apr 23, 2011)

Lets hope the Airtel guys dont find about this and this remains like this .. FOREVER!


----------



## sandy786 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey friend if you have new trick available then please post here


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2012)

Heh! What's the point of bumping old threads?

These so called Free GPRS tricks don't work anymore. Just get a 2G recharge done for your mobile. They don't cost a bomb these days!


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2012)

Locked.


----------

